# Keeping Smoked Chicken Breasts Moist for catering



## jimbob (Feb 9, 2017)

What is the best method to keep the smoked breasts from drying out for 100 people?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I would start with using bone in skin on breasts...God's insulation lol.

How much of a time frame are we talking?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

OBTW...welcome to Chef Talk.

I can see you are still in school and obviously you are working in the industry...anything else interesting you might want to share?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## jimbob (Feb 9, 2017)

I have boneless skinless breasts that I have already split and seasoned. I usually grill mark them on both sides, then let them rest in the smoke until they reach temp. The event starts at 6pm Saturday. I need to transfer them without losing any moisture. I was wondering should I grill them partially and finish in the oven, but I don't want to lose the hickory smoke flavor


----------



## jimbob (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you for the welcome also


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If they aren't overcooked when finished, you shouldn't lose any moisture. Smoking and then finishing in the oven won't make them lose any smoke flavor.


----------



## jimbob (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I'll smoke them halfway, then finish in oven. We'll see what happens.


----------

